
Ask HN: What do you do with mismatching braces in c style languages? - omidfi
I&#x27;m kind of ashamed by asking this. But it has been on my mind for a long time. While writing code in c-style languages, many times I find myself lost among mismatching braces! For example look at this: 
(function(){
&#x2F;&#x2F; from JavaScript the good parts
  var add_the_handlers = function (notes) {
    var i;
    for ( i = 0; i &lt; nodes.length; i += 1) {
      nodes[i].onclick = function (e) {
        alert(i);
      };
    };
  };<p>}());<p>My editor is complaining about a mismatch in braces or prans. How do you find your way out of these situations?  :)
======
atsaloli
I use vim showmatch.
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Moving_to_matching_braces](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Moving_to_matching_braces)

~~~
omidfi
Thank you, that seems to be helpful

~~~
atsaloli
You are welcome! I teach vim for pleasure. :) You can visit my vi resources
page at
[http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/vi.htm](http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/vi.htm)

------
mtmail
The Sublime text editor underlines the opening and matching closing bracket
that's currently under the cursor. Easy to miss, I noticed it only after
months of using the editor.

------
brudgers
To a first approximation, all IDE's and programmer friendly text editors have
'parenthesis' matching modes/features. Certainly any IDE/editor that complains
about mismatched 'parenthesis' does.

I found turning on parenthesis matching a was a bit disorienting at first
because deleting parenthesis worked differently from deleting other
characters. Eventually I got used to it.

Good luck.

